# Oxybelis Fulgidus



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone on here keep these snakes at all, I couldn't see them on the DWA list and was just curious to see if anyone knew much about them. I don't keep hots or intend to in the near future but at some point I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

What is it in English:?::?:


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

green vine snake


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

there not on DWA they are only mildly venomous! stunning snakes though!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

are they rear fanged?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yup!!


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

You are pretty unlikely to find any in the trade. They do sometimes come up but very rarely.
Don't get confused with the other 'green vine snake' the ahaetulla's, which are much easier to get hold of.

The oxybelis are generally fairly easy to get over to rodents (for this type of snake), whereas the ahaetulla's are sods to get over.

If you can get hold of the oxybelis you will have a fair chance of getting it to survive as long as you are used to WC lizard/frog feeders. The ahaetulla's tend to be quite happy to die at the slightest provocation.

Mike


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to keep them, both greens and browns. i had great sucess with them.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yh i wouldlove one. are they the same venom power as a hoggie or worse?


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Off hand I can't remember but I'm pretty sure the venom is going to be much worse. The hoggy venom is very weak compared to most other rear fanged.

Mike


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

its not really strong but yea its stronger than hognose venom!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i never worried about it. they never bit at me.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

sorry to bump up an old thread, but i am looking into them having seen a wild individual. does anyone have any additional information, or does anyone know where i could get hold of one?

cheers


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been keeping my eyes out for years in the UK and have never seen one.

:-(


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

The venom isnt too bad, but worse than a hoggie. Finding them for salre is hard, so if you want one you will really need to keep your eyes out.


----------

